# Update pics of Nelly



## Spencer1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hello

I haven't been on here much lately as I have been busy but thought you might like to see some updated pictures of Nelly, she is now 16 weeks old...can't believe where the time is going already. She has settled in very well, we took her crate away a couple of weeks ago as we found she just wasn't going in there on her own accord and didn't seem that happy in there so we secretly placed a basket in the front room to experiment and see what she would make of it and we have never looked back. :twothumbs: 

She absolutely LOVES water and has to take part in everything that involves it....watering the garden ends up in watering Nelly!! 

Anyway here are some pics....enjoy my baby! :baby:


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Spencer1 said:


> Hello
> 
> I haven't been on here much lately as I have been busy but thought you might like to see some updated pictures of Nelly, she is now 16 weeks old...can't believe where the time is going already. She has settled in very well, we took her crate away a couple of weeks ago as we found she just wasn't going in there on her own accord and didn't seem that happy in there so we secretly placed a basket in the front room to experiment and see what she would make of it and we have never looked back. :twothumbs:
> 
> ...


Nelly is lovely, love the proud look on her face. Xx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Nelly is gorgeous and good to see you're as 'tin can' mad as the rest of us! x


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

I was only thinking of you the other day 
Nelly looks like she's settled in well. Dexter is 6 months now ! He's calm & cuddly - just as we hoped he'd be !


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Charlotte .. Nelly is very cute .... loved the photos .. keep them coming .. xxx

Great to hear she has settled in so well .. enjoy every moment with your adorable puppy


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

Nelly is adorable.


----------



## Spencer1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Janev1000 said:


> Nelly is gorgeous and good to see you're as 'tin can' mad as the rest of us! x


Ha ha yes the tin can game has to be done! We were actually quite surprised on how many tins she was


----------



## Spencer1 (Feb 19, 2012)

designsbyisis said:


> I was only thinking of you the other day
> Nelly looks like she's settled in well. Dexter is 6 months now ! He's calm & cuddly - just as we hoped he'd be !
> 
> 
> ...


I have replied to your message you sent me the other day! Yes she has definitely made her mark in our house! We are still having a little trouble with her playing nice with our cat...but I guess it all takes time. 
I can't believe Dexter is 6 months already, I was comparing your pics of Dexter and Nelly at 16 weeks, Dexter looks massive compared to Nelly...although I think the pictures of Nelly that I posted today make her look bigger than what she actually is. Glad Dexter is turning into what you wanted him to be.


----------



## Spencer1 (Feb 19, 2012)

JoJo said:


> Oh Charlotte .. Nelly is very cute .... loved the photos .. keep them coming .. xxx
> 
> Great to hear she has settled in so well .. enjoy every moment with your adorable puppy


Thanks JoJo, I was checking out your blog earlier on I was very nearly going to make your peanut butter cupcakes but didn't have all the ingredients...Nelly will have to wait a little longer to have a little doggy party arty2: with cakes! Fudge is so cute by the way..


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Stunning photos x 


Jeanie x


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

Nelly is gorgeous, the type of cockapoo I am looking for..... fingers crossed 
Tx


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

She is lovely, perfect colouring.


----------



## rachelkidd (Jun 20, 2012)

Your Nelly looks just like my Nell!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Nelly is gorgeous x


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

what lovely photos, she is so cute, I am off to go see how far 3 tins come up my leg, lol!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh she is so pretty!


----------



## deb (Jun 23, 2011)

Great pics of Nelly. We also have a water mad cockapoo.


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

That bed in photo 1 looks comfy - where's it from ?


----------



## Spencer1 (Feb 19, 2012)

TraceyT33 said:


> Nelly is gorgeous, the type of cockapoo I am looking for..... fingers crossed
> Tx


Oooooh good luck in your search, you won't be disappointed they are such lovely dogs.


----------



## Spencer1 (Feb 19, 2012)

rachelkidd said:


> Your Nelly looks just like my Nell!


Really? I need to check your pics out..how random is this and they have the same-ish names and are the same age, our Nelly is 17 weeks this Friday.


----------



## Spencer1 (Feb 19, 2012)

designsbyisis said:


> That bed in photo 1 looks comfy - where's it from ?


We got it from Pets at Home, it is really soft. I am hoping it will last her for quite a long time...but I am not sure how long it will stay soft...the only annoying this is that it clings on to grass and dirt...I like to have a clean house!!!


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

she is sooo adorable


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

Nelly is adorable Charlotte

I am going to have to get the cans going . . . . stay tuned


----------

